# Ever had your art altered?



## Victoria Viper (Jul 12, 2008)

Y'ever have it when somebody takes your art and changes it without your permission? Somebody told me that they saw a picture I did of a demon guy where someone had edited him into a girl. Had another instance on an image board where people were suggesting that somebody color one of my B&W pics and crop out all the body hair. Annoying crap, I tell ya'. XD

Ever happen to you?


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, and it's annoying.  I had someone take a pic of mine, knocked out the background, changed the colors, and put it on a photomanip background and throw their name on it.  They had the nerve to post it on the forum of a game I was playing at the time and call it an "original creation"  The site owner recognized it as my work since I had done art work for her and for the game and nearly spit tacks.  Needless to say, it didn't go over well for that person.


----------



## Dalehan (Jul 12, 2008)

Had one of my images traced, added on some weird accesories and demonwings, then been given turned into a Mary Sue because the guy gave her a "drow" name (not really) which would translate into "Death Angel".
Seriously, what mother would name her child "Death Angel", PLEASE.


----------



## Merp (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow...Ive never had that happen...but I couldnt imagnie how angry I would be if it did!...I would be so pissed!!  although it did happen to my friend...it was a tattoo design and the thief basically just traced it to look a little smaller in some areas and put in a tie die background...lol....It was the same exact design!...this was on Deviantart...but it was taken down...


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

I found that picture of my demon guy turned into a girl. I'm considering stealing it, posting it in my gallery and saying it's mine. XD


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 14, 2008)

Victoria Viper said:


> I found that picture of my demon guy turned into a girl. I'm considering stealing it, posting it in my gallery and saying it's mine. XD



sounds like a plan. 


it happened to me only once. I did a little ava for a young lady, a feral tigress. due to a misunderstanding I left the tiger white, when it should have been orange. so she put up the link on a forum we both frequented and asked for a colourjob. I told her not to do that without asking prior anymore ina  nice and serious manner, and gave permission in the thread. after all, how much common sense can you expect in a 15 year old girl newly exposed to teh intawebZ?

if something like this has happened since I have no evidence about it. I just found some stuff of mine on 4chan... I wished they would add the sources, I guess many artists wouldn't mind the extra advertising.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

It's actually not a very good edit the guy did (he changed it to get rid of the "faggotry." Meh). I should probably just draw a better girly-demon myself. I've just always wanted to re-thief a thief. XD

As for people not stating sources, that's why I started putting my FA page address on the bottom of my piccies, as well as my e-mail. ^_^;


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 14, 2008)

Victoria Viper said:


> It's actually not a very good edit the guy did (he changed it to get rid of the "faggotry." Meh). I should probably just draw a better girly-demon myself. I've just always wanted to re-thief a thief. XD
> 
> As for people not stating sources, that's why I started putting my FA page address on the bottom of my piccies, as well as my e-mail. ^_^;



you could take his image with all his alterations, and post it as a kind of "WIP", then re-draw your own image, post the result, and have someone note the thief that somebody has stolen his art. 

hm, right, adding a web addy by default on the page would help... have to ponder it. most re-posts I never hear about, and I have better things to do than comb the usual suspects for it.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> you could take his image with all his alterations, and post it as a kind of "WIP", then re-draw your own image, post the result, and have someone note the thief that somebody has stolen his art.



*laughs* Sounds like a riot. I love it! XD


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 15, 2008)

I once have one of my pictures copied onto an online oekaki and boy, it's a REALLY bad tracing too. I've been alerted by a friend of mine who commented: "Hey, this picture looked familiar."

BTW It's a pic of Kirara, pregnant and lying on her side.


----------

